# Pacote dde-extra/deepin-voice-note

## jairo157

Boa noite! Quando eu tento baixar o pacote dde-extra/deepin-voice-note aparece essa mensagem:

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dde-extra/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8::deepin

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/8a/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8.tar.gz'

--2020-07-12 04:36:54--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/8a/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 2600:9000:21ed:0:5:a50b:9700:93a1, 2600:9000:21ed:bc00:5:a50b:9700:93a1, 2600:9000:21ed:6600:5:a50b:9700:93a1, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|2600:9000:21ed:0:5:a50b:9700:93a1|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|2600:9000:21ed:bc00:5:a50b:9700:93a1|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|2600:9000:21ed:6600:5:a50b:9700:93a1|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|2600:9000:21ed:6e00:5:a50b:9700:93a1|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|2600:9000:21ed:5000:5:a50b:9700:93a1|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|2600:9000:21ed:5e00:5:a50b:9700:93a1|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|2600:9000:21ed:7600:5:a50b:9700:93a1|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|2600:9000:21ed:3800:5:a50b:9700:93a1|:80... failed: Connection timed out.

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|13.227.106.7|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2020-07-12 04:44:54 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'https://github.com/linuxdeepin/deepin-voice-note/archive/5.7.8.tar.gz'

--2020-07-12 04:44:54--  https://github.com/linuxdeepin/deepin-voice-note/archive/5.7.8.tar.gz

Resolving github.com... 18.228.52.138

Connecting to github.com|18.228.52.138|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: https://codeload.github.com/linuxdeepin/deepin-voice-note/tar.gz/5.7.8 [following]

--2020-07-12 04:44:54--  https://codeload.github.com/linuxdeepin/deepin-voice-note/tar.gz/5.7.8

Resolving codeload.github.com... 18.229.113.211

Connecting to codeload.github.com|18.229.113.211|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2020-07-12 04:44:55 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'deepin-voice-note-5.7.8.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dde-extra/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dde-extra/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge dde-extra/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dde-extra/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dde-extra/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8:

 * Fetch failed for 'dde-extra/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dde-extra/deepin-voice-note-5.7.8/temp/build.log

Algu[em conhece algum repositorio que instale essa dependencia so falta ela para eu conseguir instalar a interface deepin desktop envaroiment.

----------

## ff11

Não sei da onde você tirou esse ebuild.

Bom, como o dde-extra/deepin-voice-note não está na tree oficial, eu procurei na zugaina:

https://gpo.zugaina.org/dde-extra/deepin-voice-note

e o deepin-overlay era o único que tinha ele, então fui no repositório do deepin-overlay:

https://github.com/zhtengw/deepin-overlay

e olhei o deepin-voice-note-5.8.7.ebuild

https://github.com/zhtengw/deepin-overlay/blob/master/dde-extra/deepin-voice-note/deepin-voice-note-5.8.7.ebuild

e nele o link para baixar o programa aponta para o repositório:

https://github.com/linuxdeepin/deepin-voice-note/releases

Então eu sugiro ou atualizar o ebuild, ou usar o do deepin-overlay.

----------

